# Rome?



## morlo66 (Nov 28, 2017)

Heading to Rome next weekend for 3 days. Any particular coffee spots that ye would recommend? Going to drink my body weight in espresso!!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Love love love Rome. Most coffee there is pretty good if you like the Roman style of espresso. However, go to the Pantheon (well warf a visit). There are two good coffee shops there. Cafe Tazza D'Oro (look for the rather lurid yellow and brown sign) and Il Caffé on Piazza Eustachio. The latter looks rather less inviting than the former but makes very good classic espresso.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Pergamino Caffe is banging too, usually serves de matteo and gardelli, very well I might add. Very close to basilica


----------



## morlo66 (Nov 28, 2017)

Perfect, thanks for the reply guys, I will be sure to check them out. Staying very close to the Pantheon @Obnic so they will be ideal.


----------

